# embedded video



## alasdairm

following requests from staff and users, we've enabled the vbulletin video tag for embedding video in the following forums:

ecstasy discussion
cannabis discussion
steroid discussion
psychedelic drugs
other drugs
drugs in the media
basic drug discussion
advanced drug discussion
electronic music discussion
non electronic music discussion
words
film & television
sports & gaming

example usage: [media=youtube]eOUq4Z6R7xI[/media]

we'll track this for a month or so and then revisit the concept to discuss adding or removing forums from the list.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

added 'drugs in the media'.

alasdair


----------



## MAPSbryce

Please add this feature to the new MAPS Forums


----------



## alasdairm

all three forums?

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

TDS PLease



ParappaTheRapper said:


> There should be a link button for putting videos in this sub forum i Think.


 +1000


----------



## alasdairm

tds added.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

The lounge please. In a recent poll over 70% wanted this. You can't ignore public opinion surely?


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm.. thank you sir.. thank you very much!


----------



## alasdairm

now rolled out to:

drug studies
drug culture
maps forums (3)
healthy living
current events and politics
sex, love and relationships
philosophy and spirituality
education & careers
second opinion
science & technology
the lounge
australian social and events
european and african drug discussion
north & south american social & drug discussion

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

added:

sober living
mental health

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

thanks alas..


----------

